# Bí mật giúp con giảm ốm vặt ho đêm trong sáp ấm Cucciolo



## Ovixbaby (5/1/21)

Trộm vía dùng sáp ấm con giảm ho đêm, hay sáng sớm. Cứ tắm xong là mình xoa sáp ấm cho con ngay.






Đêm đi ngủ bôi Lưng, ngực, chân con giúp giữ ấm đến tận sáng: ngăn ngừa nhiễm lạnh sáng sớm, giảm ho, hắt hơi sổ mũi sáng sớm.

Hãy trải nghiệm công dụng sảnn phẩmm: khi con đang ho rất nhiều lúc sáng sớm do nhiễm lạnh, hãy bôi và massage vào chân, cổ hầu, lưng ngực con. Đảm bảo sẽ cắt cơn ho tức thì.





Giữ ấm phòng nhiễm lạnh cho trẻ rất quan trọng

Chuyển hóa của trẻ cao hơn nhiều lần so với người lớn. Tức là lượng nhiệt sinh ra rất lớn và trẻ luôn cảm thấy nóng. Điều đó không có nghĩa là con sốt và thân nhiệt cao hơn.

Vì vậy trẻ luôn cảm thấy bí bách và nóng bức khi bố mẹ mặc nhiều áo hoặc đắp chăn kín.

Không ít mẹ than rằng:

– Đi đường lạnh về tay chân lạnh toát mà lưng nhễ nhại.

– Đêm ngủ đắp chăn cho con mà cứ tốc ra, đắp lại thì gào lên khóc.

Điều đó không có nghĩa là không giữ ấm cho con và cứ để tơ hơ như vậy cho bé ngủ.







Mồ hôi ra nếu không được lau rất dễ bị nhiễm lạnh do khí lạnh ban đêm. Những khu vực cần giữ ấm cho bé là vùng lưng ngực. Để tránh các vấn đề sức khỏe ở đường hô hấp. Thời tiết này SỔ MŨI và HO DAI DẲNG ban đêm và sáng là biểu hiện bé nhiễm lạnh ban đêm.





Con được giữ ấm mũi sạch khở trẻ ít ốm
Vậy nên để giữ ấm cho bé khi chẳng may con có tốc chăn. Các mẹ có thể dùng tinh dầu chàm hoặc sáp ấm để giữ ấm những vùng quan trọng:

1. Vùng lưng, ngực

2. Lòng bàn tay, bàn chân

Sáp ấm Cucciolo với thành phần 100% tự nhiên giúp bé giữ ấm những vùng quan trọng như hầu họng, lưng,… – phòng ngừa các bệnh về đường hô hấp.






Thành phần chính :

Tinh dầu khuynh diệp, Dầu kim thông, Tinh dầu hương thảo, Tinh dầu Oải hương, tinh dầu cúc La Mã, Tinh dầu tía tô, Bơ Shea, Dầu hạnh nhân, Sáp ong, Vitamin E.

Sự kết hợp các loại tinh dầu như khuynh diệp, hương thảo và thông, đặc biệt là balsamic (một loại giấm truyền thống của Italy) rất tốt cho hệ hô hấp, giúp giảm ho, trẻ dễ thở hơn. Đặc biệt tốt cho trẻ đang gặp các vấn đề về hệ hô hấp như khó thở, tịt mũi.






KINH NGHIỆM PHÒNG TRONG MÙA BỆNH
Đeo tất chân và khăn mỏng cổ hầu
Dùng sáp giữ ấm
Uống mật ong sáng tối nếu trên 1 tuổi.
Xịt dự phòng ovix baby
Không quặt thẳng mũi
Khô hanh thì phun sương nhẹ ở phòng






OVIX – Dung dịch vệ sinh tai mũi họng, hỗ trợ kháng viêm tai, mũi, họng.
Hotline: 0348966862

http://ovixbaby.com/

Ship hàng toàn quốc


----------



## Bằng Lăng Tím (10/1/21)

e cũng mới nghe loại này


----------

